# التهاب المفصل التنكسي في الركبة (التهاب العظم والمفصل)



## اني بل (1 نوفمبر 2009)

التهاب المفصل التنكسي في الركبة (التهاب العظم والمفصل)

- التهاب المفاصل التنكسي هو أشيع أمراض المفاصل , يحدث فيه تآكل بالسطح المفصلي وانقراص بالمسافة المفصلية وتشكل المناقير على حواف المفصل.

- الركبة هي أكبر مفصل في جسم الإنسان, وهي المفصل الحامل لوزن الجسم بالإضافة لمفصل الورك, لذلك هي أشيع المفاصل الكبيرة التي تصاب بالتنكس. - يتألف مفصل الركبة بشكل رئيسي من تجويف مفصلي بين عظمي الفخذ والظنبوب مبطن بنسيج غضروفي, ويحتوي على قرصين هلاليين هما الغضروف الهلالي الانسي والغضروف الهلالي الوحشي واللذين لهما الدور الأساسي في امتصاص الصدمات وتوزيع الضغط الناتج عن تحميل الوزن على المفصل,ويوجد ضمن المفصل السائل الزليلي الذي له دور مزلق يمنع الاحتكاك المباشر,وكذلك يحتوي على العوامل الغذائية الضرورية لحياة الخلايا الغضروفية,ويتثبت المفصل بواسطة الأربطة والعضلات التي تقوم بتثبيته بقوة وتمنعه من الانزلاق.‏ 

- يحدث تنكس مفصل الركبة على الأغلب بعد سن الـ 40 سنة ولكن في بلادنا نجده في سن أبكر بسبب نمط الحياة, وهو أشيع عند الإناث.‏ 

- السبب المباشر لحدوثه هو التآكل الغضروفي نتيجة الشيخوخة وكذلك شح السائل الزليلي, والأسباب المؤهبة لحدوثه هي أذية السطح المفصلي , وتمزق الغضاريف الهلالية,أو بسبب تشوه هيكلي بالورك أو بالركبة , بالإضافة للأمراض كالروماتيزم والإصابات, وعدا عن ذلك فإن الوزن الزائد ونمط الحياة والاجهاد المفصلي في بعض الرياضات العنيفة كلها تزيد العبء على المفصل وتسرع من تنكسه.‏ 

- بماذا يشعر المريض المصاب بالداء التنكسي بالركبة:‏ 

إن أكثر ما يزعج هو الألم الذي يزداد مع زيادة الحركة ويسوء بصعود الأدراج,أما اليبوسة فتحدث عندما يكون هناك فترة من الراحة وعدم الحركة, وقد يحدث تورم في الركبة في فترات متقطعة, ومع تطور المرض يحدث تشوه وتحدد بالحركة وضعف عضلي في الطرف المصاب ,وفي النهاية يمنع المريض من ممارسة الحياة بشكل طبيعي.‏ 

- ما هو العلاج لتنكس مفصل الركبة :‏ 

في الحقيقة لا يوجد علاج شافٍ لهذا الداء, وإنما هناك مجموعة من الإجراءات والأدوية التي تمنع تطور هذا المرض:‏ 

• التقليل من إجهاد المفصل وذلك بتخفيف الوزن ولبس الأحذية المريحة.‏ 

• توزيع الأعمال الشاقة على فترات متقطعة يتخللها فترات من الراحة.‏ 

• استخدام عصا للمشي مما ينقص الحمل على الركبة.‏ 

• تجنب الرياضات العنيفة والقيام بالرياضات الخفيفة والتمارين العامة والتي لها أثر كبير في العلاج, وأفضل الرياضات هي التي تقوم بتقوية العضلة مربعة الرؤوس(عضلة الفخذ) كالسباحة وركوب الدراجة.‏ 

- وهناك طرق تساعد على تخفيف الألم كالعلاج بالحرارة والأمواج القصيرة.‏ 

- أما العلاج الدوائي فهو يعتمد على المسكنات بشكل أساسي بالإضافة لتعويض العناصر التي تدخل في تركيب الغضاريف والسائل الزليلي وهي الغلوكوزامين وسلفات الكوندروتين, ويوصى بجرعة 1500 ملغ من الغلوكوزامين و1200 ملغ من سلفات الكوندروتين.‏ 

- ومن الممكن حقن المفصل بمادة (هيالورنيك أسيد)التي تدخل في تركيب السائل الزليلي, وتحقن من 3 إلى 5 مرات إلا أنها عالية التكلفة.‏ 

- أما في المراحل الأخيرة من التهاب المفصل التنكسي , ومن أجل إصلاح التشوه والتخلص من الألم,نلجأ إلى العمل الجراحي وذلك بإصلاح محور الفخذ –الساق أو بتبديل مفصل الركبة بمفصل صناعي من مادة التيتانيوم أو خليط من الكوبالت والكروم, والذي يدوم حوالي 10-15 سنة في أغلب الحالات.‏ 

http://furat.alwehda.gov.sy/_archive.asp?FileName=28142090820090707021127​


----------



## اني بل (1 نوفمبر 2009)

قطع الرباط الصليبي الأمامي

يوجد الرباط الصليبي الأمامي فى منتصف الركبة وهو واحد من أربع أربطة هامه تحافظ على ثبات المفصل إلا أنه أكثرهم عرضة للإصابه. وهذا الرباط يشبه الحبل حيث يمسك طرفه العلوي بعظمة الفخذ و طرفه السفلي بعظمة القصبة. و وظيفة هذا الرباط أن يمنع عظمة القصبة من التحرك للأمام بالنسبة لعظمة الفخذ.








و قد ينتج عن قطع الرباط الصليبي الأمامي عدم ثبات مفصل الركبة خاصة مع الجري و تغيير الإتجاة المفاجئ. كما ينتج عن القطع زيادة إحتمالات حدوث خشونة بالركبة و قطع بالغضاريف الهلالية.







أعراض قطع الرباط الصليبي الأمامي: 

عادة ما تحدث الإصابة أثناء الرياضة (مثل كرة القدم) كما قد تحدث نتيجة حادث مثل السقوط من إرتفاع أو حدوث ألتواء بالركبة. و عندها يشتكي المريض من ألم شديد مفاجئ يليه حدوث تورم بالركبة. أما إذا كانت الإصابة قديمة فيشكو المريض من تكرار عدم ثبات الركبة (الإحساس بأن الركبة تخونه) و قد يتكرر حدوث تورم بها ومع مرور الوقت تحدث خشونة بالركبة.




التشخيص:

يتم تشخيص القطع بفحص ركبة المريض و إختبار مدى ثباتها. و قد يتم عمل رنين مغناطيسي
للركبة (كما في الصورة) للتأكد من التشخيص وللتأكد من عدم وجود إصابات أخرى بالركبة. 











العلاج:

إذا كانت الإصابة حديثة (خلال ساعات) يتم وضع كمادات ثلج على الركبة مع رفعها و إعطاء المريض أدوية مسكنة و مضادة للإلتهابات و ينصح المريض بالراحة.
يتم تقييم مدى إحتياج المريض لإجراء جراحة له حسب العوامل الآتيه:

سن المريض 
مدى عدم ثبات الركبة 
مستوى نشاط المريض 
إحتياجات المريض الحركيه 
وجود إصابات مصاحبة بالركبة 
إذا تقرر إجراء جراحة للمريض فيتم إجرائها بعد عدة أسابيع من الإصابة حتى يكون تورم الركبة قد زال و تحسن مدى حركة الركبة. و فى هذه الجراحة لا يتم خياطة الرباط المقطوع (حيث أن ليس له القدرة على الإلتئام) بل يتم عمل رباط صليبي جديد من الأنسجة الموجودة بالركبة.
أما إذا تقرر عدم إجراء الجراحه فيتم علاج المريض بوصف تمارين معينة لتقوية عضلات الفخذ مع مراعاة عدم إرهاق الركبة. و قد ينصح المريض بإرتداء ركبة مطاطية ذات مواصفات خاصة.

المصدر


http://www.ibtesama.com/vb/redirector.php?url=http://www.alrowadclinic.com/tornACL2.htm


http://x.e7s.com/v831​


----------



## اني بل (1 نوفمبر 2009)

ماهو الرباط الصليبي






الرباط الصليبي ليس في حقيقته رباط واحد بل يتكون في الحقيقه من رباطين:
الرباط الصليبي الامامي ACL
والرباط الصليبي الخلفي PCL 



وظيفة الرباط الصليبي


ثبات الركبة و خصوصا في الحركات الدورانية
تتمثل في توفير ثبات لمفصل الركبة وذلك بمنع تجاوز الحد الاعلى للحركه في الاتجاهين الأمامي ( التمدد ) او في الاتجاه الدوراني الداخلي في حالة ثبات القدم على الارض, الامر الذي لو تم فانه يودي الى خلع في مفصل الركبة· وايضا يساهم الرباط الصليبي الامامي في توفير الدعامة لعظمتي الفخذ 
والساق اثناء ثني الركبة او تمددها. 



آلية الإصابة
1- تحدث اصابه الرباط الصليبي الامامي غالبا اثناء عمليه الجري او القفز، وتكون غالبا بسبب إلتواء الركبة ووجود قوة هائلة ( مثل وزن الجسم ) لا يتمكن الرباط من مقاومتها مما يؤدي الى قطعه.
2- اما الرباط الصليبي الخلفي فان اصابته قليله وتكاد تكون نادرة ولاتأتي إلا عن طريق ضربة مباشرة بقدم لاعب او باي جسم للجزء الخلفي من 
الركبة. 



العوامل المساعدة في إصابة الرباط الصليبي
توجد بعض العوامل التي تؤدي أو تساعد على حدوث إصابة الرباط الصليبي و جميع أصابات الركبة ومنها:
1- ضعف العضلات المحيطة و المؤثرة على حركة الركبة و عدم تناسق حركاتها وذلك ينبع من ضعف التأهيل بعد الإصابات الطويلة.
2- الإجهاد المستمر و هذا يؤدي الى أن تقوم الركبة او العضلات بحركات لا إرادية في إتجاهات مختلفة مما يؤدي في بعض الأحيان الى الإصابات 
المختلفة للركبة. 
3- عدم التناسق او التناغم العضلي العصبي بمعنى أن يريد المخ أن يقوم بحركة معينة و تكون أستجابات العضلات أما متأخرة أو متقدمة أو غير 
مناسبة و خصوصا في العضلات المحيطة بالركبة.

أعراض قطع الرباط الصليبي
يتعرض الرباط الصليبي الامامي للاصابة بسبب التواء شديد كما يحدث في الالعاب الرياضية او من اصابات اخرى مما يؤدي الي تمزق الرباط فيؤدي 
إلى عدم ثبات الركبة ويسمع المريض صوت فرقعة في الركبة ثم يصاحب ذلك :
1- انتفاخ في الركبة , نتيجة تجمع السوائل المفصليه في الركبة.
2- ألم شديد و حاد.
3- انعدام الثبات في مفصل الركبة (ومن الممكن ملاحظة ان المصابين بالرباط الصليبي في الغالب يعانون من عرض يسمى ” الرجل الخائنة ” بمعنى ان المصاب اثناء المشي وبصوره مفاجئه تنثني ركبة نتيجه لوزنه).
4- وايضا قد تصاحب الإصابة ما يسمى ب ” الركبة المقفلة ” بمعنى المصاب لايتمكن من تحريك ركبته سواء في الاتجاه الامامي او الخلفي والسبب هو وجود جزء ما داخل الركبة ( قطعه من غضروف او عظم ) تنحشر داخل المفصل.



طريقة التشخيص


تشخص اصابة الرباط الصليبي باستخدام الرنين المغناطيسي والاشعه السينيه، او يدويا باستخدام اختبارات خاصه يقوم بها الطبيب او المعالج الطبيعي. و شكل القطع يظهر في الأشعة كما هو واضح من الصور التالية:






الرباط الصليبي الأمامي تشريحي






الرباط الصليبي الأمامي سليم





الرباط الصليبي الأمامي مقطوع





الرباط الصليبي الخلفي سليم





الرباط الصليبي الخلفي مقطوع

انواع الاصابات للرباط الصلييبي وطرق العلاج
قطع جزئي ( partial tears ): عند وجود قطع جزئي فان الإصابة غالبا لاتحتاج لاجراء عملية جراحية . ويكون من الممكن اعاده المصاب لحالته الطبيعيه باستخدام العلاج الطبيعي لمدة تتراوح بين 3-6 شهور. 
وفي حالة فشل العلاج التأهيلي و الطبيعي في الحصول على النتيجة المرجوة يصبح التدخل الجراحي حتمياً.
قطع كامل ( complete tears ): عند وجود القطع الكامل فان العلاج الطبيعي لا يفيد ويكون التدخل الجراحي هو الحل الوحيد. ويتبعه فتره تأهيليه تتراوح بين 4-6 اشهر وقد تصل الى 8 أشهر.


ملاحظة : غالبا ما تصاحب اصابه الرباط الصليبي اصابه في غضروف الركبة قد تودى الى قطعه.










خطوات العلاج

ما قبل الجراحة:
العلاج الطبيعي لتهيئة المصاب للعملية الجراحيه عن طريق الخطوات التاليه :
1- تخفيف الالم وتخفيف الورم في الركبة باستخدام اكياس الثلج لمده 20 دقيقه 3 مرات في اليوم ,, وايضا باستخدام تمرين الانقباض الثابت و هو تمرين يستهدف تقويه عضلة الفخذ الاماميه دون تحريك الركبة ويستخدم لتخفيف الورم في الركبة او في الحفاظ على الحركه من الضعف داخل الجبس.
2- تقييم مدى حركة مفصل الركبة ( ايجابيا ام سلبيا ) ومحاوله اعاده المدى الطبيعي في حالة نقصانه. 
3- تدريب المصاب على استخدام العكاز , حتى يتمكن المريض من استخدامه بوقت اسرع بعكس لو تم التدريب بعد العمليه.


التدخل الجراحي
هدف الجراحة هو ترقيع أو تعويض الرباط باستخدام جزء من وتر الصابونة أو وتر عضلة الفخذ الاماميه او من احدى عضلات الفخذ الخلفية.








فترة التأهيل بعد إجراء الجراحة:

وتعتبر هي الأهم لأنها هي التي ستؤدي الى عودة الحركة الطبيعية للركبة مثل قبل إجراء الجراحة و تختلف بإختلاف الهدف المطلوب من الركبة بعد إجراء الجراحة فإذا كان الهدف عودة الحركة الطبيعية للركبة لأداء الوظائف الطبيعية الحياتية فستكون فترة التأهيل قصيرة و مختصرة و لكن إذا كان الهدف من الركبة إعادة و أستعادة حركاتها الرياضية التي كانت تؤديها قبل الإصابة فغالبا ماتستمر فترة التأهيل لمدة تتراوح بين 20 – 30 أسبوع حسب إستجابة الركبة و العضلات المحيطة بها للتأهيل و العلاج الطبيعي.


تنقسم فترة التاهيل الى خمسة اقسام رئيسية بعد العملية مباشرة:
الاسبوع الاول 

والتركيز فيها يكون على تمارين تقوية العضلات المحيطه بالركبة في الثبات و تمارين تليين مفصل الركبة واستخدام الثلج للتقليل من التورم وتحريك الركبة بواسطة جهاز ال CPM بحد اقصى90 درجه, حركه سلبيه .


الفتره الثانية الاسابيع 2-4 
ويسمح فيها بتحريك الركبة ايجايبا من 40-90 درجه 

الفتره الثالثة الاسابيع 6-8 
ويمكن فيها للمصاب الوقوف على ركبته بتحميل كامل ( بدون عكاز ) والسماح فيها بمدى حركه للركبة يصل الى 125 درجه. 

الفتره الرابعة الاسابيع 12- 14
وتبدأ فيها تمارين التقويه بمدى حركه 40-100 درجه، وايضا تمارين المشى وتمارين الدراجه.

الفتره الخامسة وتمتد من نهاية الفتره الرابعه حتى يرجع المصاب لكامل لياقته والتمارين فيها تتركز على تمارين الجرى وتمارين الاتزان والتقويه لمدى حركه كامل 150 درجه..







المصدر :: ملف كامل عن إصابات الرباط الصليبي...

http://www.ibtesama.com/vb/redirector.php?url=http://www.alkarameh.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51097​


----------



## اني بل (1 نوفمبر 2009)

قطع الرباط الصليبي الأمامي 

التشخيص:
يتم تشخيص القطع بفحص ركبة المريض و إختبار مدى ثباتها. و قد يتم عمل رنين مغناطيسي للركبة (كما في الصورة) للتأكد من التشخيص وللتأكد من عدم وجود إصابات أخرى بالركبة.









العلاج:
إذا كانت الإصابة حديثة (خلال ساعات) يتم وضع كمادات ثلج على الركبة مع رفعها و إعطاء المريض أدوية مسكنة و مضادة للإلتهابات و ينصح المريض بالراحة.

يتم تقييم مدى إحتياج المريض لإجراء جراحة له حسب العوامل الآتيه:
سن المريض 
مدى عدم ثبات الركبة 
مستوى نشاط المريض 
إحتياجات المريض الحركيه 
وجود إصابات مصاحبة بالركبة 
إذا تقرر إجراء جراحة للمريض فيتم إجرائها بعد عدة أسابيع من الإصابة حتى يكون تورم الركبة قد زال و تحسن مدى حركة الركبة. و فى هذه الجراحة لا يتم خياطة الرباط المقطوع (حيث أن ليس له القدرة على الإلتئام) بل يتم عمل رباط صليبي جديد من الأنسجة الموجودة بالركبة.

أما إذا تقرر عدم إجراء الجراحه فيتم علاج المريض بوصف تمارين معينة لتقوية عضلات الفخذ مع مراعاة عدم إرهاق الركبة. و قد ينصح المريض بإرتداء ركبة مطاطية ذات مواصفات خاصة.

http://www.alrowadclinic.com/tornACL2.htm​


----------

